
Snowpack JavaScript Build Tool - velmu
https://www.snowpack.dev/
======
swrobel
Dupe: Build a web application without a bundler
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21989967](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21989967)

